# Bikepark - Brixen



## Heiko123 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

laut dem Bericht aus der Mountainbike, soll es ab Juli einen Bikepark in Brixen geben.

Hat jemand schon Infos ob bzw. wann dieser nun offiziell aufmacht?


----------



## Heiko123 (6. Juli 2017)

Anbei die Antwort vom FVA.

_vielen Dank für Ihre freundliche E-Mail. Der Bikepark auf der Plose wird im September im Rahmen des Montainbike-Testivals eingeweiht werden. Er wird in der Sommersaison 2018 in Betrieb gehen.


Für weitere Fragen und Informationen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit herzlichen Grüßen

Tourismusbüro Brixen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (24. September 2017)

Es ist eigentlich kein Bikepark, zumindest nicht das was unter diesem Titel beim Biketestival letzte Woche eröffnet wurde. Es sind 2 oder drei weitere angelegte Strecken, die einfach und flowig zu fahren sind.


----------



## pfs2222 (25. September 2017)

Die sind aber nur eingeweiht worden, aber noch nicht offiziell in Betrieb, oder ? Sprich, der Palmschoss Lift läuft wahrscheinlich noch nicht ?


----------



## mk4shl (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich werde nächste Woche auch in Brixen sein und möchte dabei der Plose einen Besuch mit dem Bike abstatten. Kennt noch jemand weitere Trails auf der Plose (somit außer Plose Singletrail), welche mit der Plose-Seilbahn erreich werden können. Bin mit dem Enduro vor Ort, wäre somit kein Problem wenn zum Einstieg von der Bergstation aus noch etwas getreten werden muss.


----------



## Trekiger (4. Oktober 2017)

Im Mounainbike-Magazin war diese Tour.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...edtirol/brixen-plose-gipfeltour.1553114.2.htm
Wollte die eigentlich dieses Jahr abfahren, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Oktober 2017)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich werde nächste Woche auch in Brixen sein und möchte dabei der Plose einen Besuch mit dem Bike abstatten. Kennt noch jemand weitere Trails auf der Plose (somit außer Plose Singletrail), welche mit der Plose-Seilbahn erreich werden können. Bin mit dem Enduro vor Ort, wäre somit kein Problem wenn zum Einstieg von der Bergstation aus noch etwas getreten werden muss.


Folgende Tour ist der Hammer:
Von der Bergstation auf den Wegen 4 und 7 hoch auf den Gipfel (ca. 400hm). Kannst auch über Schotterwege schlängeln oder die Skipiste hochschieben. 
Von dort oben am bei den Telegraphenmaste (siehe Karte) links weg, den Weg Nr. 6 an dem verfallenen Armeegebäude vorbei den Trail bis zum nächsten Gipfel. Würde ich als Epic Trail bezeichnen das Stück. Sehr flowig zu fahren an einem Gipfelpfad entlang. Weiter auf Weg 6 zur Hütte Ochsenalm (gutes Essen!). Dieser Teil ist technisch richtig anspruchsvoll. Steil, rutschig, Spitzkehren, alles was das Herz begehrt. Die Meisten schieben teilweise.
Dann weiter auf Weg 6 zur Hütte "Ackerboden". Ist auch ausgeschildert. Von dort dann weiter auf 6 bis runter oder (besser!) auf "4B" abbiegen. Dieser Weg ist leider nicht auf der Karte aber Du findest Wegweiser unterwegs. Er führt runter bis Brixen und ist mega! Schöne flowig auf weichem Boden.
Diese Tour ist einfach zu navigieren und zu finden und Du hast einfach alles dabei: Aussicht, Flow, Kniffliges, gutes Essen,...


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2018)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Folgende Tour ist der Hammer:
> Von der Bergstation auf den Wegen 4 und 7 hoch auf den Gipfel (ca. 400hm). Kannst auch über Schotterwege schlängeln oder die Skipiste hochschieben.
> Von dort oben am bei den Telegraphenmaste (siehe Karte) links weg, den Weg Nr. 6 an dem verfallenen Armeegebäude vorbei den Trail bis zum nächsten Gipfel. Würde ich als Epic Trail bezeichnen das Stück. Sehr flowig zu fahren an einem Gipfelpfad entlang. Weiter auf Weg 6 zur Hütte Ochsenalm (gutes Essen!). Dieser Teil ist technisch richtig anspruchsvoll. Steil, rutschig, Spitzkehren, alles was das Herz begehrt. Die Meisten schieben teilweise.
> Dann weiter auf Weg 6 zur Hütte "Ackerboden". Ist auch ausgeschildert. Von dort dann weiter auf 6 bis runter oder (besser!) auf "4B" abbiegen. Dieser Weg ist leider nicht auf der Karte aber Du findest Wegweiser unterwegs. Er führt runter bis Brixen und ist mega! Schöne flowig auf weichem Boden.
> Diese Tour ist einfach zu navigieren und zu finden und Du hast einfach alles dabei: Aussicht, Flow, Kniffliges, gutes Essen,...


wird im September getestet!


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2018)

Ab wann machen denn diese Touren wieder Sinn (wegen Schnee) ?


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo, werde am Mittwoch Richtung Brixen/Vahrn auf den Campingplatz fahren oder gleich auf den Parkplatz bei der Gondel übernachten. Wir fahren gerne schnelle und flowige Trails von 15-30km und max. 1200hm, gerne level 2-3. Kenne jetzt nur den Flow6.6 Trail. Bräuchte daher noch ein paar schöne Trails mit Hütten einkehr Möglichkeit.
Gerne auch per PN oder WhatsApp +4917643293372.
Grüße Mike


----------

